# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Подключение ПК к ТВ

## АВИАТОР

Приветствую,дорогие форумчане.

Хочу поделиться с вами опытом подключения ПК к ТВ.Я думаю,что тема заслуживает внимания хотя бы потому,что фильмы смотреть по ТВ намного приятнее 
Я попробовал 2 способа подключения,о которых я вам сейчас и расскажу.
1. Подключение по КОМПОЗИТУ
       (==== ВНИМАНИЕ!   Всё ТОЛЬКО для ATI Radeon!!!===).
Можно подкл.к RСA разьёму ТВ(проще-тюльпан) или  к SKARTу.Всё видно из прилагаемых рисунков.Качество средненькое,с подкл.по RGB не сравниться.
2.Подключение ПК к ТВ по RGB.
Изображение качественное,для подкл.звука надо кидать доп.провода,или прослушивать через доп.уст-ва(муз.центр,например).Когд   начал интересоваться данным вопросом,перелопатил много материала,и только ОДНА!!! статья была написана просто и доходчиво.Вот и она:
     =======>  Статья:      [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  <=========
В статье подробно описано подкл. ПК к ТВ через VGA разьём видеокарты,кто имеет ЭЛТ мониторы(как у меня),ждём мою статью с пояснениями.Она почти готова,вот только попробую это:  "Pasha_49  Разгон WinXP во время установки".Новость потрясная.Паша,тебе РЕСПЕКТ !
   Далее читаем(для самых нетерпеливых) меры,как бы не спалить свою видеокарту:
"Следует раз и навсегда усвоить: соединять видео кабелем работающие компьютер и TV категорически запрещается! Как показывают различные конференции, народ палит TV-чипы со страшной силой, а ремонт является абсолютно нереальным делом, ввиду невозможности приобрести эти самые TV-чипы в России. Одна из причин выхода чипа из строя при подключении "на ходу" в том, что сам компьютер и, главное, монитор, как правило, подключены к простой электрической розетке, а не "Евро" с заземляющим контактом. В то же время, телевизор обычно подключен к коллективной антенне здания, т.е. является заземлённым, через оплётку антенного кабеля. В результате, в момент подключения "на ходу", накопленный на незаземлённой точке "земля" компьютера, статический заряд монитора через видео кабель соединяется с реальной землёй. Вывод: компьютер следует правильно заземлять" 
   А вот ещё:   
" ПЕРЕД НАЧАЛОМ СРАЗУ ЖЕ ПРИДУПРЕЖУ ЧТО И КОМП И ТЕЛЕВИЗОР ДОЛЖНЫ БЫТЬ ВЫКЛЮЧЕНЫ!!!! Так  как У ВИДЕОКАРТЫ НУ ОЧЕНЬ ЧУВСТВИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ВЫХОД-КОРОЧЕ СПАЛИТЬ МОЖНО".
      У меня в ПК стоит ТВ-тюнер, так что и к ТВ, и к ПК подключена одна и таже антенна, это вроде как у них на корпусе равные потенциалы(я так думаю).По композиту(не по RGB !!! ) я включал и отключал кабель от ТВ на ходу-и ничего. Но лучше подстраховаться. 
     Если кто-то заинтересовался данной темой,пишите сюда,буду выкладывать статью и сопутствующие материалы.
                                   С наилучшими. Саша.
Рисунок № 1: композитное подключение ТВ через RCA-разьём(тюльпан)

----------


## АВИАТОР

Рисунок № 2: композитное подключение ТВ через  SCART

----------


## HARON

Подключено давно. Пашет,не жалуюсь.Единственное что пришлось выставлять разрешение экрана на телеке. Зато сейчас все фильмы смотрю только на ТВ.

----------


## Pasha_49

Тоже подключал комп к тв, так удобнее фильмы смотреть. Но мне нужен второй такокй кабель, а у меня видео с 7-пинным s-video. Ни где в Жодино не могу нати такой, только 4. Может кто видел в продаже?

----------


## АВИАТОР

Паша,привет.Есть др. способ подключения по RGB. Вот не захотели,
чтоб я далее писал по этой теме {Если кто-то заинтересовался данной темой, пишите сюда, буду выкладывать статью и сопутствующие материалы},а там бы всё было описано.Не нужен тебе 7-пин искать,есть др. способ.
Сейчас я тебе в 2 словах:
1) Если у тебя на видюхе свободен VGA-разьм, читай это: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
2) Если  свободен DVI-разьём, см. рисуночек. Единственное, что понадобится,это переходник DVI-VGA, тебе в любой комп. фирме кило даром насыпят.Я именно так и подкл. свою ATI. С наилучшими. Саша

----------


## Dimabuk

У меня на телике нет SCART, есть только тюльпан. Есть способ подключить через него? (в смысле VGA - RCA). Щас подключено S-video - RCA.

----------


## Stych

Способ то есть, только очень проблемный.

Или ищи такой кабель

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Или делай сам. Вот распиновка.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Или ищи такую штуку, думаю дорогая вещица.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## АВИАТОР

Ещё по этой теме

----------


## АВИАТОР

Dimabukу:
Есть, только ОЧЕНЬ проблемный(в смысле, трудоёмкий).А главное, тебе это совершенно не поможет, у тебя будет композитное подключение,как и сейчас. Вот если ты в ТВ найдёшь, куда подать раздельно (RED-синий-зелёный-синхро)сигналы, вот тогда это будет RGB подключение.

_АВИАТОР добавил 21.08.2009 в 01:26_
Вот наткнулся случайно. Для подключения ТВ к ПК-сюда, всё расписано от и до. Начало статьи:
"Решил поделиться своим опытом успешного решения вопроса подключения телевизора и компьютера через видеокарту RADEON имеющую выходы DVI-i  или D-SUB и телевизор с входом  SCART RGB . Будет полезен как начинающим так и профессионалам"
Статья: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Адмирал

может кто сталкивался ...
хочу подключить ПК к ЖКИ-телеку через порт HDMI (присутствует и в ПК и в Телеке)
имеется кабель HDMI-HDMI 7.5 метра
телевизор PHILIPS 32PFL5403D/12 (ЖКИ)
монитор PHILIPS 190S (ЖКИ)
видеокарта NVIDIA 8600 GTS PCI-E 512MB DDR3 HDMI DVI
дрова на видюху NVIDIA 196.21 от 11.01.2010
после подключения кабеля и проведения настройки режима отображения двух мониторов видео пошло на телеке а звук нет (хотя должен был быть) видео настроилось со всеми высокими настройками - в чём дело?
__________________

----------


## Stych

читани

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Адмирал

там стока всякой чертовщины сразу и не разберёшся

----------


## igor6

в cтатье: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] написано:Также к 16-ой ножке Скарта надо припаять управляющий провод, на который надо подать +3 Вольта, чтобы ТВ переключился в режим RGB. Я подаю +5 Вольт с компьютера, и ничего исчо не сгорелоВопрос:а где вэять эти +5 вольт?

----------


## Sanych

Вопрос, а откуда ты их подаешь эти 5 В?

----------


## igor6

это не я подаю эти 5 вольта так написано в статье на которую дана ссылкая хотел бы сам узнать-а где взять эти 3 или 5 вольт?

----------


## АВИАТОР

Может у тебя уже есть режим RGB опционально, надо только его включить. Вот у меня можно вкл. 3 режима ТВ: AV, RGB и ТВ. Если режим RGB есть, то управляюший провод не нужен.

----------


## igor6

у меня есть нетбук ASUS 1015 PEM и есть кинескопный Горизонти вот я хочу подключить бук к телеку нашел здесь ссылку и хотел бы уточнить по пайке шнура все понятно а откуда взять эти 3 или 5 вольт ???

----------


## АВИАТОР

SCART у твоего ТВ есть?

----------


## igor6

в том то и дело что в телевизоре SCART а на буке VGA

----------


## АВИАТОР

Так делай, как в статье написано, там же как раз этот вариант рассмотрен:
"Итак, в разъёме типа Скарт, красный, зелёный, синий и синхро- сигналы передаются соответственно по 15, 11, 7 и 20 ножкам, а в разъёме типа D-SUB (VGA) по 1, 2, 3 и 13 ножкам."

----------


## igor6

так я уже пробовал -ничего не показывает а вот в статье [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] написано так:Итак, в разъёме типа Скарт, красный, зелёный, синий и синхро- сигналы передаются соответственно по 15, 11, 7 и 20 ножкам, а в разъёме типа D-SUB (VGA) по 1, 2, 3 и 13 ножкам. Также к 16-ой ножке Скарта надо припаять управляющий провод, на который надо подать +3 Вольта, чтобы ТВ переключился в режим RGB. Я подаю +5 Вольт с компьютера, и ничего исчо не сгорело. Также слышал, что на некоторых Самсунгах надо сигнал подавать не на 16-ю, а на 8 ножку. Далее, согласно указанной ниже «схеме», паяем соединительный кабель необходимой длинны. В роли кабеля рекомендую использовать самую обыкновенную «витую пару» (он же UTP), ибо с ней получается очень даже хороший результат.

----------


## АВИАТОР

К сожалению, я тебе в данном случае ничем помочь не могу. У меня в моём ТВ можно вкл. режим RGB без всяких управляющих проводов. Я спаял кабель, как в статье, подключил и всё заработало )))))

----------


## igor6

хочу попробовать спаять вот по этой схеме может что подскажешь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## АВИАТОР

У меня как раз так и сделано. Там тебе переходник  DVI-VGA  понадобится.
см. пост #5 в этой теме

----------


## igor6

если не секрет какой переходник?

----------


## igor6

а для чего он нужен этот переходник?

----------


## АВИАТОР

А здесь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], в самом низу фото посмотри. На днях своё фото выложу, там более детально будет
Ты в GOOGLe набери  "переходник DVI-VGA" (картинки)

ВВ: На видеокарте 3 выхода - D-Sub, DVI и S-video.
       Насколько я понял, подключать ТV мы собираемся к D-SUB разьёму (VGA).
       Это означает что мы должны отключить монитор... как же тогда вести  настройки без оного?
 ПО: Мы подключаемся к разъёму DVI через переходник DVI -> D-Sub, который прилагается  практически к любой современной видеокарте.

----------


## АВИАТОР

> так я уже пробовал -ничего не показывает


А не показывает, может потому, что там ещё настройки надо делать с пом. проги PowerStrip

----------


## igor6

что такое "переходник DVI-VGA" я и сам прекрасно знаю только вот не пойму зачем он мнеу меня нетбук  в котором единственный выход с видеокарты D-Subкабель был VGA-VGA а теперь непонятно что?есть схема по которой я пробовал спаять кабель но не получилось то есть не заработало

----------


## АВИАТОР

Я бы посоветовал сначала точно определится с режимом RGB в ТВ: есть ли такой режим и как его включить, а потом уже двигаться дальше. Без RGB ничего не получится (как мне кажется, может я и не прав)

----------


## igor6

а что может отсутствовать RGB в ТВ ?

----------


## АВИАТОР

Вот как это сделано у меня:

 -- кабель ТВ (SCART) --› ПК



--  переходник DVI -- VGA



-- подключение к ПК

----------


## igor6

> Вот как это сделано у меня: -- кабель ТВ (SCART) --› ПКВложение 685--  переходник DVI -- VGAВложение 686-- подключение к ПКВложение 687


у меня сделано почти также но не показывает   по какой схеме у вас собрано?

----------


## АВИАТОР

См. пост #8

----------

